# What is the best drug or supplement for restoring Dopamine levels?



## meedo

Hello everybody, 

I am more and more bieng convinced that i have dopamine issues. I have low motivation, low concentration , low energy, low attention.. and many other symptoms for Dopamine difficiency. 

I believe this is genetic... but recently it got worse as i am now depressed and living alone a broad. 

What is the best drug or supplement you have experienced that gave significant effect in restoring dopamine ?

Thanks


----------



## JaneSmith

Sex.
I'm all about natural.


----------



## Huk phin

L - Dopa (Mucuna). I suggest reading up on this supplement before using. Good luck.


----------



## meedo

Huk phin said:


> L - Dopa (Mucuna). I suggest reading up on this supplement before using. Good luck.


I just ordered it online. Read up on it. They say that too much f it isn't good . That it depletes dopamine or something like that .

Do you have experience with it ?

Thanks!!!


----------



## philosophy

Short term fixes can be coffee, if you are able to handle large quantities of caffeine.


----------



## Huk phin

meedo said:


> I just ordered it online. Read up on it. They say that too much f it isn't good . That it depletes dopamine or something like that .
> 
> Do you have experience with it ?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I dont't but have come very close to buying some. I also feel that I have low dopamine activity and that it plays a big role in my anxiety/depression. The "potential negatives" I have read about have discouraged me from tying it (also I take ADD meds which I worry about messing with). I am still thinking about it. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## imrj

Testosterone for males.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Redwine ,coffee, marijuana all in small amount's can be good too much can be too bad, im on 4 medication right that can be treated by marijuana can treat all those condition,

it boggles me why it illegel it's a vasodilator ,lower blood pressure, muscle relaxer, pain killer preception enchancer, appitite stimulate, sex stimulate my theory is it just make people too healthy and that dangerous cause people get full of them self thinking there a tough guy
this drug can turn people into fiends and demon's and give people a gang mentality

Ritalin will raise dopamine i think it safer then Dexedrine better for long term result but the cardio effect are still there, increase blood pressure

i get extreme hyperactivity the day after drinking too the point where im unable too sleep then i took some ritlin then it made my Dt's go away, i don't feel really that much pleasure or pain but i can still feel

pleasure is what makes you relax with out it will all die!! it releases the feel good hormones like ocytonin and other endorphins


----------



## Kon

meedo said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am more and more bieng convinced that i have dopamine issues. I have low motivation, low concentration , low energy, low attention.. and many other symptoms for Dopamine difficiency.
> 
> I believe this is genetic... but recently it got worse as i am now depressed and living alone a broad.
> 
> What is the best drug or supplement you have experienced that gave significant effect in restoring dopamine ?


I think this is the wrong approach, primarily because we know so little about the interactions and exact functions of the different neurotransmitters. And I'm not saying they aren't important. It's mostly hand-waving, though. For instance there are people who can't produce any serotonin or dopamine and they don't display symptoms expected if one took some of the neurotransmitter theories seriously:



> The new paper adds to the mystery, but also provides some important new data. Leu-Semenescu et al report on the case of a 28 year old man, with consanguineous parents, who suffers from a rare genetic disorder, sepiapterin reductase deficiency (SRD). SRD patients lack an enzyme which is involved, indirectly, in the production of the monoamines _serotonin _and _dopamine_, and also _melatonin _and _noradrenaline _which are produced from these two. SRD causes a severe (but not total) deficiency of these neurotransmitters...Overall, though, the biggest finding here was a non-finding: this patient wasn't depressed, despite having much reduced serotonin levels. This is further evidence that serotonin isn't the "happy chemical" in any simple sense.


*Life without serotonin*
http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2010/03/life-without-serotonin.html


----------



## metamorphosis

A column about dopamine nuerocircuitry related to depression and anhedonia:
http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1613

Exercise is important. Preferably cardio ( jogging, cycling etc), it releases endorphins from the opiod neurons and improves monoamine production in the cells. Along with a well balanced weight lifting/bearing regime for general health and prevention of osteoporosis. And a healthy diet consisting of red, green, and yellow vegetables, legumes, nuts and seeds.

Medications-

l-methylfolate (deplin)- a trimonoamine modulator of NE, DA, and 5HT http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1970 
http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/APA/26580

Modafinil-http://scienceblogs.com/corpuscallosum/2009/03/effect_of_modafinil_on_dopamin.php
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19293415

Selegiline-http://selegiline.com/
http://www.selegiline.com/apop.html

Supplements/herbs:

L-Dopa- the dangerous of it's use:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12835121
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=AbstractPlus&list_uids=177138

mucuna pruines:
http://herbal-powers.com/macunapruriens1.html

Tyrosine=levodopa=DA

Phenalalynine:http://home.caregroup.org/clinical/altmed/interactions/Nutrients/Phenylalanine.htm

B-6, B-12, NADH: ++++

Rhidola:http://www.clarocet-nri.com/ingredients/rhodiola.php

And finally here's some information on Nootropics:http://augmentinforce.50webs.com/NOOTROPIC DIRECTORY.htm
http://www.neurosoup.com/nootropics.htm

As always use medications and supplements with care. There are many contraindications. Consider finding a good pdoc, when using medications.


----------



## imrj

The cleanest to improve Dopamine levels is by optimizing testosterone activity, while maintaining physiologic levels. 

Dopamine itself is extremely difficult to manipulate in isolation from other chemical messengers. The treatments which affect dopamine always invariably have significant side effects (e.g. amphetamines which can increase dopamine through reuptake inhibition, can eventually cause adrenal fatigue from also increasing norepinephrine. The adrenal fatigue may eventually result in lowering dopamine production).


----------



## meedo

imrj said:


> The cleanest to improve Dopamine levels is by optimizing testosterone activity, while maintaining physiologic levels.
> 
> Dopamine itself is extremely difficult to manipulate in isolation from other chemical messengers. The treatments which affect dopamine always invariably have significant side effects (e.g. amphetamines which can increase dopamine through reuptake inhibition, can eventually cause adrenal fatigue from also increasing norepinephrine. The adrenal fatigue may eventually result in lowering dopamine production).


Basically you are talking about exercise right?


----------



## metamorphosis

Here is a thread from 2010 on SAS that covers this issue. It includes alot of studies and links to other sites of discussion. You should be overloaded with information but as outlined above there are some simple ways to increase DA. Stay away from any DA depleting meds/ drugs like amphetamines. Weight gain and foods high in in saturated fat along with a sedentary lifestyle are a negative. Also alchol consumption can deplete testosterone levels .
Prolactin is a nasty hormone that can decrease testosterone levels by affecting DA.
Here are the links that should answer any and all questions. I hope!!! Yo, 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/link-between-testosterone-and-dopamine-101732/

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/boosttes.htm

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/boosttes.htm

This is a link to how the hormone prolactin lowers testosterone levels!!!

http://www.mikemahler.com/online-library/articles/hormone-optimization/optimizing-brain-health-part


----------



## determination

meedo said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am more and more bieng convinced that i have dopamine issues. I have low motivation, low concentration , low energy, low attention.. and many other symptoms for Dopamine difficiency.
> 
> I believe this is genetic... but recently it got worse as i am now depressed and living alone a broad.
> 
> What is the best drug or supplement you have experienced that gave significant effect in restoring dopamine ?
> 
> Thanks


I've taken every drug under the sun to try to treat my sa and the only thing that has given me sustained permanent benefits is therapy. People don't realize that your thoughts literally physically create your brain chemistry.


----------



## The Professor

determination said:


> I've taken every drug under the sun to try to treat my sa and the only thing that has given me sustained permanent benefits is therapy. People don't realize that *your thoughts literally physically create your brain chemistry*.


post sources for this if you know of any, please.


----------



## determination

I learnt this from Dr Thomas Richard's who has a phd and overcame social anxiety himself. He is the creator of the 'overcoming social anxiety step by step series'. Here

s an articel from his site:

Social Anxiety, Chemical Imbalances in the Brain, 
and Brain Neural Pathways and Associations:
What Does It All Mean?
Thomas A. Richards, Ph.D.
Psychologist/Director, SAI
Most people misunderstand the meaning of "chemical imbalances" in the brain. This phrase has become the buzzword to use today to explain mental health problems, including social anxiety. 
We receive several letters a day concerning this subject, and the comprehensive audio therapy series "*Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step*" explains more thoroughly than an article can what is happening in the brain as people with social anxiety learn to progress and conquer social anxiety. 
Understanding completely how this works is important to progress and recovery, so this is discussed thoroughly on the audio series relative to recovery from social anxiety disorder. 
What follows is a simplified version of these mechanisms, because brain processes and mechanisms are not fully understood and the explanations that we do have would fill several large textbooks.
We can say that no one is "born" with social anxiety. You may remember circumstances and events from very early in life, but there is no "gene" that codes for social anxiety, and there is not an immutable set of genes that cause social anxiety to occur.
At best, we can say that some people have a predisposition toward anxiety in general. From what we know, this is not a predisposition to social anxiety per se, it is a predisposition to be anxious in general. 
Why you develop social anxiety has more to do with environment than it has to do with genetics. However, there may be combinations occurring.
People do not generally understand that even if something is genetically influenced, this does not mean it is genetically caused. Social anxiety can not occur unless events, situations, and circumstances in the persons' environment "push" or "lead" the person to develop it. 
Because we develop social anxiety over time (although some people feel it hits them all at once), the brain is learning all the time -- this is cognitive structuring -- how to be socially anxious. The brain is learning how and what to be afraid of. 
The brain is literally creating new neural pathways and associations that feed and fuel our fears and anxieties in social situations. 
This is quite normal because everything we learn becomes part of our neural associations or pathways. 
When you learn things about your family, it becomes a part of your brain's neural pathways and associations. Remembering your mother brings back many memories because they are all tied together or bundled together by these neural pathways or associations in the brain.
Anything you learn, regardless of what it is, becomes a part of the vast neuronal associations in the brain, which contain over one billion nerve cells. 
When you learn that Alexander the Great tried to conquer the world, as did Napoleon, your brain ties these people together into a neural association in your brain concerning history, historical events, and leaders who lived in the past. 
When you learn to tie your shoes, ride a bicycle, drive a car, use a computer keyboard, or learn a musical instrument, your brain gradually develops the neural pathways to make your "practicing" become automatic. 
The more you practice, and the more quality time you put into your practice, the more that your brain pathways change. Fairly soon, you know how to tie your shoes and you don't think about it anymore. This practice you did has made tying your shoes become automatic. 
Learning a musical instrument works the same way. At first, it is difficult and hard, but the more you practice, the better you get. As you take one step at a time, and practice thirty minutes a day on your instrument, you continue to improve and get better. 
What is happening? Your brain is arranging a new neural pathway or association for learning to play that instrument. As your brain develops this new pathway (it grows the more you practice and learn), you get better and better at playing your instrument.
It is exactly the same way with cognitive (learning) therapy for social anxiety.
As you learn, and then practice, the cognitive methods, strategies, and concepts, a new neural pathway begins to form. The more you practice, the more this new neural pathway or association grows.
Progress is slow at first, just like it is when you learn any new skill, but if you continue to practice, you continue to get better. If you practice enough, the habit becomes more and more automatic over time. 
What you learn changes the neural associations in your brain. What is in those neural pathways or associations becomes permanent. 
Now, how do brain chemicals, neurochemistry, and "imbalances" of brain chemistry fit here? 
Your neural pathways and associations influence and decide which neurochemicals, and at what "strength" pass through the synapse (i.e., synaptic gap). Your neurochemistry is determined by your neural pathways and associations, not the other way around.
Medication or pills can change your brain chemistry temporarily. But, medications has no power to change neural pathways or associations. There is no cure for social anxiety in medication. There is a temporary, chemical change in your brain brought about by the medication. But it lasts only as long as the medication is synthesized to last, from four hours to longer periods. But it is never permanent. You always need to take another pill.
The only permanent solution is to change your neural pathways and associations. This can only be done by learning new strategies, rational concepts, and new methods to extinguish social anxiety. Then, these new strategies and methods must be practiced and practiced. This is why we always talk about repetition.
Without repetition, neural pathways and associations cannot change. To have a permanent solution for social anxiety, our neural pathways and associations MUST change.
When our neural pathways and associations change, our brain chemistry also changes. This is a permanent change, because you have practiced the new methods and concepts (i.e., the cognitive therapy) into your brain repetitiously, thus creating new neural associations. The more dense these neural associations are, the more you have recovered from social anxiety. 
Everything in life works like this. Whatever you really learn causes new neural pathways in the brain, and, over time, with repetition, you gradually become better and better at something. 
Cognitive therapy is nothing more than learning the appropriate strategies, methods, and concepts so that our brains can change. Our new neural pathways continue to grow and our new feelings, beliefs, and thoughts changed automatically, too. 
The human brain is not limited in terms of learning. You can learn all you want, and keep learning until the day you die.
Cognitive therapy, if used correctly, creates permanent changes in your brain neurology, and these changes then affect your brain chemistry.
Everyone, barring brain diseases, can learn to overcome social anxiety. The cognitive therapy necessary is nothing more than a learning process... that must be repeated, repeated, and repeated .... so that our neural pathways and associations can gradually change.
This is a simplified version of what occurs in the brain, but it is an accurate portrayal of what happens as we learn to overcome social anxiety. ​


----------



## determination

and the final paragraph
Some people have done a little cognitive therapy -- without the practice and the repetition -- and then said, "cognitive therapy didn't work for me".
That, of course, is not true. They did not know, or were not told, that cognitive therapy for social anxiety works in the same way that learning anything new works (e.g., learning to play a musical instrument).
It does work, but it takes persistence, practice, and repetition. The brain's neural pathways must change so that your beliefs, thoughts, and perceptions become more rational. This can only occur if you change your neural pathways by practicing repetitiously the new methods and concepts learned in cognitive therapy.
Cognitive therapy is nothing more than "learning" the appropriate methods, strategies, and concepts to help your brain develop new neural pathways that are more rational than the old anxiety-ridden pathways.
This is more fully explained in the audio therapy series, "*Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step"* and the cognitive therapy provided throughout this series directly relates to overcoming social anxiety altogether.
This, as you can see, takes practice, persistence, and repetition. But, it works. It has to work because, as you continue, your mind really does change. You are developing new neural pathways and associations as you learn (and continue to learn and reinforce) appropriate cognitive strategies. 
People can and do overcome social anxiety. 
The solution is in the practice, repetition, and constant reinforcement. Progress can be made relatively quickly, faster than most people expect, but there is no substitute for practice and repetition. This does take time and patience, but every three weeks or so, if you practice each day, you will find you have made some major progress. 
Continuing forward until social anxiety disorder is a thing of the past is the right choice to make. ​


----------



## imrj

determination said:


> People don't realize that your thoughts literally physically create your brain chemistry.


and it goes the other way around too bud.....many people dont realize that chemical state of the brain affects your mood or thoughts.... 

just saying...for some of us therapy is wishful thinking


----------



## determination

imrj said:


> and it goes the other way around too bud.....many people dont realize that chemical state of the brain affects your mood or thoughts....
> 
> just saying...for some of us therapy is wishful thinking


Cant really stand these forums anymore everyones so negative


----------



## meedo

metamorphosis said:


> Here is a thread from 2010 on SAS that covers this issue. It includes alot of studies and links to other sites of discussion. You should be overloaded with information but as outlined above there are some simple ways to increase DA. Stay away from any DA depleting meds/ drugs like amphetamines. Weight gain and foods high in in saturated fat along with a sedentary lifestyle are a negative. Also alchol consumption can deplete testosterone levels .
> Prolactin is a nasty hormone that can decrease testosterone levels by affecting DA.
> Here are the links that should answer any and all questions. I hope!!! Yo,
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/link-between-testosterone-and-dopamine-101732/
> 
> http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/boosttes.htm
> 
> http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/boosttes.htm
> 
> This is a link to how the hormone prolactin lowers testosterone levels!!!
> 
> http://www.mikemahler.com/online-library/articles/hormone-optimization/optimizing-brain-health-part


Ohh Boy nice stuff!!! :clap


----------



## metamorphosis

I'm getting a bit off the OP's original post on medications that restore DA levels. We are now traveling into techniques that help SAD and anxiety overall. The information is all pertinent to the issue of different ways to raise DA levels. Alot of information has been covered the by OP's above. However the therapeutic methods suggested are still quality and in many cases invaluable avenues of SAD remission. CBT and ACT can actually help change the brain's chemistry and directly effect a positive change in a persons symptoms and the struggle with daily living.

Most of us know (I hope) there is no magic bullet pill that can cure SAD and many of the meds./drugs come with varying degrees of negative side effects, tolerance and physiological tolerance. The feeling of living in an unnatural state due to medications can weigh on peoples minds. Still that is not to say that many of the drugs and,the so called, "medical supplement" ie. L-Methylfolate, which is essentially a more active and potent form of folic acid. It's method of action is not a direct way of "forcing" a change in monoamises and neuronal activity in the cells by agonist or antagonist properties. But rather a part of the natural biochemical processes of the production of NT production. Along with other medications (modafinil etc.), supplements, nootropics, exercise and diet, all play an integral part in rightening the ship with not only DA issues but the synergistic approach to the healthy workings of a well-balanced brain chemistry.

Back to the behavior therapy, any type of therapy does require work and proactive practice. This is a main reason why many people do not try it or simply stop learning the techniques. It can be difficult, especially with other co-morbid conditions (depression ADD, ADHD, over diagnosed signs of Bi-Polar disorder)

Here's a great introductory book on ACT therapy, a of CBT therapy:

The Mindfulness and Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety: A Guide to Breaking Free from Anxiety, Phobias, and Worry Using Acceptance and Commitment Therapy
by John P. Forsyth, George Eifert

Here is a summation of Acceptance and commitment therapy from wikipedia:

ACT is developed within a pragmatic philosophy called functional contextualism. ACT is based on relational frame theory (RFT), a comprehensive theory of language and cognition that is framed as an offshoot of behavior analysis. ACT differs from traditional cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) in that rather than trying to teach people to better control their thoughts, feelings, sensations, memories and other private events, ACT teaches them to "just notice," accept, and embrace their private events, especially previously unwanted ones. ACT helps the individual get in contact with a transcendent sense of self known as "self-as-context"-the you that is always there observing and experiencing and yet distinct from one's thoughts, feelings, sensations, and memories. ACT aims to help the individual clarify their personal values and to take action on them, bringing more vitality and meaning to their life in the process, increasing their psychological flexibility.[3]

ACT commonly employs six core principles to help clients develop psychological flexibility[5]:
- Cognitive defusion: Learning methods to reduce the tendency to reify thoughts, images, emotions, and memories
- Acceptance: Allowing them to come and go without struggling with them.
- Contact with the present moment: Awareness of the here and now, experienced with openness, interest, and receptiveness.
- Observing the self: Accessing a transcendent sense of self, a continuity of consciousness which is unchanging.
- Values: Discovering what is most important to one's true self.[6]
- Committed action: Setting goals according to values and carrying them out responsibly.

Mediational analyses have provided evidence for the possible causal role of key ACT processes, including acceptance, defusion, and values, in producing beneficial clinical outcomes.[19] Correlational evidence has also found that absence of these processes predicts many forms of psychopathology. A recent meta-analysis showed that ACT processes, on average, account for 16-29% of the variance in psychopathology (general mental health, depression, anxiety) at baseline, depending on the measure, using correlational methods [see Hayes et al., 2006, pp. 12-13, and Table 1].

Both CBT and ACT are excellent behavioral treatments for anxiety disorders!!!


----------



## imrj

determination said:


> Cant really stand these forums anymore everyones so negative


LOL...so sharing ones experiences (and facts along with those) are negative because they are contrary to yours? geez....


----------



## Oioioi123

im suprised noone has mentioned parkinsons medication which raised dopamine, cabergoline, bromocriptine and others


----------



## The Professor

Oioioi123 said:


> im suprised noone has mentioned parkinsons medication which raised dopamine, cabergoline, bromocriptine and others


selegiline was mentioned


----------



## Oioioi123

The Professor said:


> selegiline was mentioned


wish i could try selegiline but i get drug tested at work  selegiline shows up as amphetamine. what about rasagiline? apparently it doest show up as amphetamine, is it as effective>?


----------



## metamorphosis

Oioioi123 said:


> im suprised noone has mentioned parkinsons medication which raised dopamine, cabergoline, bromocriptine and others


levodopa (or L-DOPA) has also been mentioned more than once.


----------



## Noca

determination said:


> Cant really stand these forums anymore everyones so negative


It's not EITHER OR, its both ways. Stop such linear, one dimensional thinking.


----------



## determination

Dr House said:


> It's not EITHER OR, its both ways. Stop such linear, one dimensional thinking.


I never said it's either or?


----------



## meedo

determination said:


> I never said it's either or?


Determination .. thank you for your advice on Medication( really i appreciate your advice) .. however i am interested in the medication way . So let's leave this thread to continue .


----------



## mr t

Give nuvigil a shot. Its purified r enantiomer of provigil (modafinil). All the symptoms you described nuvigil if effective for. No anxiety increase either, awesome drug.

Right now nuvigil is way cheaper $50/month compared to provigil: $300-400 per month


----------



## meedo

mr t said:


> Give nuvigil a shot. Its purified r enantiomer of provigil (modafinil). All the symptoms you described nuvigil if effective for. No anxiety increase either, awesome drug.
> 
> Right now nuvigil is way cheaper $50/month compared to provigil: $300-400 per month


Thanks man.. it is a pretty interesting drug... what is your daily dosage? does it have to be brand or do you use generic?


----------



## mr t

I take 75mg in AM when first wake up. Its effects are immediate and cumulate to keep dopamine levels high. I take 2 days off a week to prevent tolerance but still feel energized bc the effects are built up.

So actually $50/month for 150mgs ends up being only $25/month bc i break pill in half and only take 75mg. Its great for depression, anxiety,motivation, fatigue..

Its really incredible drug. You take it and about 45 mins later it feels like your brain finally wakes up. Plenty of energy.. I love nuvigil. Its safe, low chance of anxiety. The first dose is more stimulating but after thst its just smooth.


----------



## mr t

No generic.

Provigil goes generic this year tho


----------



## linderlou

*Increase Dopamine Levels Naturally*

Being low on dopamine can cause a lot of symptoms. My son was on Adderall for ADHD. His symptoms got a lot worse on the medication plus he added a lot of new ones. I used a product called Neu-Becalm'd and all of his
symptoms are gone. I started noticing improvement right away but the longer I used it the more improvement I saw. Some of his symptoms were.

depression
anger
lack of focus
sleeping problems
figety
loss of appetite
didn't grow much

The Neu-Becalm'd changed our lives.


----------



## istayhome

Exercise will be far more effective than any rug.


----------



## istayhome

exercise will be far more effective than any drug.


----------

